# Active Military, Retired: Microsoft Office 2007 Standard for $79



## Chris Blount

For those who have access to a local military Exchange, run, don't walk to your local store and pick up Microsoft Office 2007 Standard for $79. It's labeled as the "Military Appreciation Edition". 

I just loaded it up and it seems to be real deal. It's got everything the $400 package has but licensed to military members and their families. You can also use it on up to 3 machines.

Not available online or in other stores. It must be purchased in the Exchange.


----------



## dclaryjr

Chris Blount said:


> For those who have access to a local military Exchange, run, don't walk to your local store and pick up Microsoft Office 2007 Standard for $79. It's labeled as the "Military Appreciation Edition".
> 
> I just loaded it up and it seems to be real deal. It's got everything the $400 package has but licensed to military members and their families. You can also use it on up to 3 machines.
> 
> Not available online or in other stores. It must be purchased in the Exchange.


Dang...I just bought the 2003 version at a Navy Exchange for $59 (but it really does suit my needs for now).


----------



## Chris Blount

dclaryjr said:


> Dang...I just bought the 2003 version at a Navy Exchange for $59 (but it really does suit my needs for now).


That's actually still not too bad at all. 2003 is pretty decent. They also had 2003 there as well while I was looking.

At first I couldn't believe what I was seeing. I thought it was marked incorrectly. Then I remember reading something a while back about Office 2003. Kind I glad now I spent 21 years in the military.


----------



## cclement

Chris Blount said:


> Kind I glad now I spent 21 years in the military.


And we thank you for your time Chris!:flag:


----------



## linuxworks

or, for FREE you can run openoffice and NOT contribute to the M$ monopoly...

www.openoffice.org has the goods.


----------



## lwilli201

linuxworks said:


> or, for FREE you can run openoffice and NOT contribute to the M$ monopoly...
> 
> www.openoffice.org has the goods.


I like open office, but still a little worried about converting some docs, you know, loosing formatting and such. But you are correct, no way I am spending $400 for Office 2007. But if I can get it for $79 and put it on 3 computers, it is a deal I can not pass up.

That said. The BX at Whiteman AFB does not have it right now. They said they had ordered the Military appreciation edition of 2007 but seemed to be having touble getting them. Leavenworth is a bit far but I might give them a call and see if they have it in stock.


----------



## Chris Blount

linuxworks said:


> or, for FREE you can run openoffice and NOT contribute to the M$ monopoly...
> 
> www.openoffice.org has the goods.


You are correct. I have used Openoffice as well but there are things it won't do that I like. Besides, Office 2007 Standard comes with Outlook which I use quite extensively. $400? Way too much. $80, just about right.


----------



## jdmart

Thanks Chris! I appreciate it. Saw your post this morning and picked one up today at Kirtland AFB. They had about 20 on the shelf.


----------



## linuxworks

I don't know if there have been viruses or security issues with OO but there sure have been with office!

taking the road less travelled (for crackers) means you MIGHT have less virus problems.

I did get a laugh when MS was telling its customers 'well, just don't open emails from people you don't know', etc. THAT's how they address security?

I can deal with using tools that aren't 100% compatible as long as they aren't virus-compatible, either 

(I'm half serious)


----------



## linuxworks

outlook?

oh, right. in IT, we called that 'look OUT!'


----------



## Kevin Dupuy

Chris Blount said:


> You are correct. I have used Openoffice as well but there are things it won't do that I like. Besides, Office 2007 Standard comes with Outlook which I use quite extensively. $400? Way too much. $80, just about right.


I hate Outlook. It's not an anti-Microsoft thing (LinuxWorks, I don;t like MS, but I hate "M$". Really.), but the program sucks. I don;t know of a Windows Outlook replacement, on Linux I use Evolution....
http://farm1.static.flickr.com/196/462062570_c6028629de_o.png

Anyway, thank you all! My father is retired military 30 yrs, and my brother receently joined the Air Force.


----------



## lwilli201

Got my Military Office 2007 and it is on 3 computers already. Need to find another copy. I had Office 2003 on two computers that were giving me problems. They would not except updates, I even had problems deleting them. 

Thanks Chris for putting the word out.


----------

